
Pixel by Google - mrdassani
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rykmwn0SMWU
======
sctb
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12636520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12636520).

------
cuonic
Reminds me a lot of this video [1] from Apple that presented the iPhone 7 in
107 seconds...

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeoUELDgyM4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeoUELDgyM4)

~~~
GnarlyWhale
I like the apple video more. The music pairing and faster cuts made for a more
frenetic experience that is extremely effective at building hype.

~~~
hawkice
It was extremely effective at building my confusion about whether they were
trying to explain their product, or convince me Tim Cook is super rad.

iPhone whatever: I carpooled here, did you see I know celebrities? I dropped
my tiny mic towards the end, too, that's a stage performance thing.

Honestly, the comment elsewhere here about how the Pixel doesn't have a camera
sticking out, making it point of contact with any flat surface, matters more
to me than just about anything in either video. Maybe I'm not the target demo,
but I am upgrading my cell phone soon, so I think I should be?

------
no_protocol
This video is screaming to me that there is something obnoxious on the top
edge of the phone. It is hidden in every camera angle and we see every other
edge of the phone.

Anyone know what's there?

~~~
mrb
Here is an image of the top edge:
[https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/hYE3ZZEpDkaT6PkjmodS4RsYbc...](https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/hYE3ZZEpDkaT6PkjmodS4RsYbcHY3pjpk-
fL3mwb96PldMkUWdGjIxBbcxZdaOMoejY=rw) Nothing obnoxious. Just a 3.5mm jack.

~~~
nindalf
Perhaps that's something they should show off in the video :)

------
josteink
Nice stab at Apple there with the 3.5 mm jack. Glad they kept it.

~~~
camillomiller
Yeah, unfortunately it looks very awkward and they're somehow hiding it in all
the marketing renders. Why?

------
Somasis
This is a little underwhelming.

------
aashaykumar92
The ahem at 0:47 is great ;)

------
slizard
Will it blend?

------
TorKlingberg
> This video is private.

------
SquareWheel
I'm only seeing:

"This video is private. Sorry about that."

